# Syndicate



## roque (Dec 5, 2011)

EA are back with a reboot of its cult-classic 1998 game 'Syndicate'.

*i28.lulzimg.com/bcfb7deae8.jpg

Genre - FPS
Developer - Starbrezze Studios
Publisher - Electronic Arts
Platform - Microsoft Windows, PS3, XBOX 360
Price - Rs 1300 (Origin)
Release Date - 21 February 2012

[YOUTUBE]ewwtznVkSxA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]zJY58Kq1UJg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]FCFclriQtBU[/YOUTUBE]

It looks awesome. Should be available by december end or early january on Game4u.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 6, 2011)

I hate how they *******ized it into a FPS. How many of you guys here remember the original Syndicate and it's sequel Syndicate Wars? Good times they were , back when Bullfrog still existed.


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks nice actually.New Deus Exy stuff is more than welcome. GO EA!!! =P And I don't remember Syndicate RTS(not sure if it wa rts or not). I was pretty new to the world in 1998.
[YOUTUBE]Vr304USN81U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## roque (Dec 6, 2011)

> I hate how they *******ized it into a FPS. How many of you guys here remember the original Syndicate and it's sequel Syndicate Wars? Good times they were , back when Bullfrog still existed.



It seems u aren't a big FPS fan...i was just 6 way back in 1998...had no idea of anything...i just hope it has that espionage-esque type edge coz i really expect it to be a damn ****ing good game...


----------



## Neuron (Dec 6, 2011)

Starbrezze Studios?Never heard of 'em.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 6, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Starbrezze Studios?Never heard of 'em.


What? Never played Chronicles of Riddick or The Darkness?


----------



## Neuron (Dec 7, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> What? Never played Chronicles of Riddick or The Darkness?



Nope.So there are some good games from them.Well, good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2011)

Good news..will wait till then


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 7, 2011)

Starbreeze is a very good FPS/RPG hybrid developer. I've enjoyed Enclave and Chronicles of Riddick (both games). I think this one will be good too, though I feel it may not be _great_.

It appears to be using the Dark Athena engine, which means it's OpenGL and probably will have very good graphics quality and performance. Physics may be of concern though, let's see what happens.


----------



## roque (Dec 7, 2011)

IMO OpenGL has its own disadvantages..i mean look at Rage...it was SO MUCH OVERHYPED but failed miserably due too poor opengl drivers...amd and nvidia are giving more importance to directx and ignoring...i just hope it is properly optimised...


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 7, 2011)

Of course, OpenGL has its disadvantages - the most significant one being that it's development is quite slow compared to DirectX.

Not all OpenGL games have such issues actually. Prey is an example of an OpenGL game released without any issues on both ATI and NVIDIA hardware. Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena had no issues either, and you could never tell it's an OpenGL game without actually looking at the renderer code (It's a fairly recent game too).

Id games have always conflicted with ATI/AMD drivers. This is mainly due to programming style: AMD drivers have always stuck by the book to whatever the latest version of OpenGL says. NVIDIA's drivers however, allow for some tweaking around and experimentation, and Carmack has never shied away from experimenting to tweak the graphics 

EDIT: Based on employee work descriptions, this game may be DX9, but we don't know yet.


----------



## roque (Dec 7, 2011)

LOVED PREY....i don't have much in-depth knowledge of game rendering and stuff but really just want the game to be cool...


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 12, 2011)

roque said:


> It seems u aren't a big FPS fan...i was just 6 way back in 1998...had no idea of anything...i just hope it has that espionage-esque type edge coz i really expect it to be a damn ****ing good game...



It's not that I'm not a FPS fan , don't get me wrong.. I do like FPS. But I hate how EA reboots a series into something different from the original.


----------



## roque (Dec 12, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> It's not that I'm not a FPS fan , don't get me wrong.. I do like FPS. But I hate how EA reboots a series into something different from the original.



got it..


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 12, 2011)

Actually, I suggest all of you do a search on youtube with the following search tags:

Syndicate Dos game
Syndicate Wars

Syndicate Wars is graphically superior (full 3d rotation) with spectacular effects for the time (try setting a hi-explosive bomb underneath a building and watch it crumble , taking everyone and everything near it with it)

Please do keep in mind that these games are nearly 12+ years old , so don't be disgusted by the graphics. I thought they were pretty cutting-edge for those times.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 7, 2012)

Has anyone played this one yet???


----------



## d3p (Mar 14, 2012)

^ I bought the game two days back from landmark for Rs. 999. 

Not sure, but the game is kind of predictable just like another sci-fi game.
Played it for almost 4hrs as of now. I can say its addictive, especially the shooting, breach, Suicide, Persuade & Backfire mechanics are highly innovative.

Must play, if you need a break from COD MW3 or BF3.

I just wanted to hit ME3, lets see how's the gaming experience there & here.


----------

